# Abducted By Aliens And A New 28 Rs-ds



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I guess this was somewhat predictable, but I just didn't think it would happen so soon! I swear, we had a quiet Sunday planned, but aliens must have abducted us because I sure don't remember much of the last few hours!

It all started about a month ago when we decided to get a real truck to pull our 23RS around, before we killed my wife's Toyota Sequoia. We got a 2007 Tundra that performed so well on its first pull of the 23RS, I started thinking that "hey, a slightly bigger trailer sure would make life more comfy-cozy around here".

Well, we decided to go driving out to the dealer where we bought the 23RS, and the rest as they say is history. We ended up ordering a 2008 28RS-DS with the Fawn interior (we need something easy to wipe down with our two little mess makers). The dealer had a unit in Havana that was already sold, but we spent a lot of time poking around it, inside and out. This was the first time that my wife actually got excited when trailer shopping, and her first words were "I realllyy like it".

It's going to give us a lot more space than the 23RS (the bathroom is the same though), and allow us to sleep 8-10 people. The new U-shaped dinette turns into a bed that's actually 4 feet wide and seven feet long!! It doesn't have quite as much walking around room as the older models, but only by about 8 inches or so. The quad bunks up front will be nice for when the kids are older, or if they want to bring friends or cousins along. There's also so much more storage space that my wife is almost giddy!

I'm a bit depressed about the hit we took on the 23RS, and all the mods that I'll have to leave in it, but that just means I'll have to start modding the new trailer ASAP !!

Not sure if it will be here in time for the Zion rally, but if it isn't, you'll see us in the 23RS. Whooo-hooo!!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations,
I'm glad you took my advice to just do it. We started the same way. Just went to look and you know how that goes. We took a hit on our 23 also but now that we have the bigger trailer it was worth it and everyone is happier not stepping on each others toes.
Good luck and have fun,

Lou


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Insomniak









Congrats on your abduction  decision to go bigger!









Hope to get a tour in that beautiful new 28rsds at ZRR


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't feel bad about taking a "hit" on the 23RS.........it happens to the best of us. I really took a "hit" on my 27RSDS when I traded it in, but getting the 31RQS was a much better decision for my needs. You'll enjoy the added privacy the bunkroom will provide!
Darlene


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, congratulations! That's a great model and the bunkroom is great for the kids' friends. The bottom bunk is also great is one of your kids is over 6'5" and growing - I hope not too much more.









You and the kids are gonna love it. DW and I often sit in ours, look around and comment about how much we love it. I think its a perfect layout. I am jealous of your dinette though. I suppose, if I was so inclined, I could get the sawzall out and go to it - but I don't think so.

Enjoy. You're going to be amazed at how roomy it is.

Scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations!

Camping is going to be so-o-o-o much more fun now that you are not tripping over each other.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The dealer called today and said the new trailer may actually be in SOONER than they expected - maybe by the first week of June!!






























Yikes - we've got some serious shopping to do! Camping World, here we come !!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OH BOY! That New Camper Bug!! It's infectious!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Hey, congratulations! That's a great model and the bunkroom is great for the kids' friends. The bottom bunk is also great is one of your kids is over 6'5" and growing - I hope not too much more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott,

We're getting more excited by the day just thinking about what we can do with the extra room! I doubt either of our daughters will get to 6'5", but there's always family and friends to think about.

I'm jealous of that big ol' window in your dinette slide. It's been replaced by a much smaller one because it now has a cushion in the way. Your signature photo says it all. Ahhhh.......

If you or anybody has a chance, I'm curious to find out how much floor space there is between the front edge of the dinette slide and the refrigerator and kitchen cabinets. We measured at the dealer yesterday and the new dinette gives 35 1/2 to 38 inches, depending on where you measure. Much of a change from previous years?

I need to search mods on the forum, but I'll probably mount the LCD television on the end of the upper kitchen cabinet, like I did on the 23RS. What do people use that lower TV/VCR cabinet for? I know I just recently saw the portable cabinet/countertop extension mod - very cool.

Any other hints or tips from the 28RSDS crowd would be greatly appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Scott,
> 
> We're getting more excited by the day just thinking about what we can do with the extra room! I doubt either of our daughters will get to 6'5", but there's always family and friends to think about.
> 
> ...


 Well, the one downside I've always found to the side slide is that I don't have "slide" past DW anymore - if you catch my drift.







I'll be out in the TT tonight getting it loaded for the big weekend. I'll take a measurement then. And we do love that window. I guess there are always tradeoffs.

I have my flat screen mounted on the end of the cabinet - like you want to do. Right now, I have the DVD player and a basket of DVDs on that lower shelf. I'm going to take a measurement and go to Lowes or Office Depot to see if I can get a two-drawer plastic cabinet to put on there for now. I'll have to see if I get the unction to do that sweet mod you're talking about - and it is sweet. Wish he would manufacture them since I had dibs on the first one.









Man, the kids are REALLY gonna love that bunkroom, and so will you. Even on rainy days they'll use it as a playroom. You and DW will be "down the hall in the living room." I'm excited for you.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new camper!! We just used our new quad bunk 5er for the first time after trading in our barely used double bunk one and we have no regrets. I'm sure you won't either. Enjoy!


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Well thanks for the good lesson, I will NOT be forcing wife to go look at new campers and we will stay on the lookout for the aliens!

Congrats on the new camper, I have considered the same move...


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the trade. That is a great model


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Scott,
> 
> We're getting more excited by the day just thinking about what we can do with the extra room! I doubt either of our daughters will get to 6'5", but there's always family and friends to think about.
> 
> ...


 Kevin,

Took a measurment this morning as I was loading some stuff. From the front of the refrigerator cabinet to the edge of the slideout platform is 42.25 inches. I'm going to assume that your measurement of 35.5" is from the front of the fridge so it looks like you lose about 7 inches. Well worth it, in my book, for the extra seating room in the dinette.

The only advice I have as one of the "28RSDS crowd" is to do the accumulator tank mod if you dry camp at all. That pump is noisy and it's right under a bunk. But, it's real quiet when standing at the kitchen sink.







I always wake up first and when I forget to fill the coffee pot with water the night before . . . . well, let's just say that Christian bumps his head a lot on the bunk above him.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Scott.

I'm planning on the accumulator tank, and I just ordered a PD9260 converter to replace the noisy WFCO standard model. Also ordered 1200 pound spring bars for our WD hitch - we have the 800 pound ones now.

This weekend I'll pick up a new electric tongue jack and some BAL scissor jacks.

All I'll need then is a trailer!!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm glad I waited and didn't put our Outback stickers on our 21RS.

We were alot like this, 4 weeks ago we thought







, just a talk, about moving up to a 23rs so the boys could bring friends, even talked with a couple of people here about their 23rs,

Then my wife finds this:









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=260119340010

Next thing I know, we hit "buy it now"







Yesterday I went and got it. AL to NC, 15 hours there and back, plus two hours picking it up. Towed like a dream coming back at 70mph. Great folks those guys were, selling campers at great prices, as you can see by what we paid for a 2005! Everything seems great, we camp this weekend, and I get used to towing 30 ft and camper.









Never got something so large on e-bay, but in the end, if I didn't like it when I went to get it, I didn't have to pay.

So now, I can put on the stickers, we have the last camper we'll ever own...........


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

having_fun said:


> I'm glad I waited and didn't put our Outback stickers on our 21RS.
> 
> We were alot like this, 4 weeks ago we thought
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks like a great find. Now I know what the "morgue drawer" is that I've read about and never seen!

With all the room we're gonna have, I know the 28rsds will be our last trailer as well....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

The morgue drawer is a long plastic bin (drawer) that slides on rails like the table in your outside, front storage (There is one there, right?). It appears Keystone replaced the drawer with the table. I like the table.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I like the table too. Keystone started replacing the aluminum tables with cheap plastic ones last year. We have the metal table and I think it will probably get transfered to the new trailer on delivery day.

Patiently waiting for that day.......


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Whoo-hooo !!! The dealer called this afternoon and the new 28RSDS arrived this morning. That was way faster than I expected! We're going to clean out the 23RS and go pick up the new trailer on Saturday.

Talk about excited!


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Whoo-hooo !!! The dealer called this afternoon and the new 28RSDS arrived this morning.

The model in your Link is a 28BHS with two bunks in the back. Are you getting a 28RSD With the four bunks up front ?? Just wondeing


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Five Outbackers said:


> Whoo-hooo !!! The dealer called this afternoon and the new 28RSDS arrived this morning.
> 
> The model in your Link is a 28BHS with two bunks in the back. Are you getting a 28RSD With the four bunks up front ?? Just wondeing


You mean the link from "Having_Fun" above? Looks like they found a nice used 28BHS on Ebay, but that's not us.

We're getting a new 28RSDS - the one with four bunks up front and the rear queen slide-out. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve !!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

This is a perfect example of why I won't even set foot outside the accessories or parts department at our dealer. I don't even want to see a new TT because I know what I would do.......... hmmmmm, a 5th wheel toy hauler sure would be nice. Nooooooooo, must reeeeeesist theeeee uuuurge. I've only made three payments on the 23KRS and I find myself glancing over at the lot when I pass the dealer.............Why!!!!!!!!!!

Please, someone stop the madness and make the voices in my head go away!









Mike


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> This is a perfect example of why I won't even set foot outside the accessories or parts department at our dealer. I don't even want to see a new TT because I know what I would do.......... hmmmmm, a 5th wheel toy hauler sure would be nice. Nooooooooo, must reeeeeesist theeeee uuuurge. I've only made three payments on the 23KRS and I find myself glancing over at the lot when I pass the dealer.............Why!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please, someone stop the madness and make the voices in my head go away!
> 
> ...


Protect yourselves!

Here you go Mike, not available in any store, operators are standing by......


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Whew! We picked up the new trailer today, and what a day it's been. The trip home went fine, with the Tundra doing it's job very nicely. I could tell we were pulling a heavier trailer than the 23RS, but we didn't really have any problems. Not too many big hills so we were doing 65mph most of the way in 5th or 6th gear at 2,000 to 3,000 rpm. A little bit of sway out in the Inland Empire where it was pretty windy, but nothing too bad. I think I need to work on the Reese dual cam adjustments just slightly.

The fun part was when we got home and started loading up all the junk we just took out of the 23RS. Everything found a home, and we had room to spare. We sat around the dinette and actually got six people in the U-shaped seats (well, two were little kids...) Probably wouldn't work very well if we were actually eating though. The extra space looks like it's going to be a real plus, and having two doors also will be real handy.

As we were poking around the trailer, we made some interesting observations and discoveries:

1) Gilligan left an open jar of "white putty" in the water heater / water pump compartment, under the front left bunk. That should come in handy. He also trapped the mini-blind cord inside the same compartment, so I had to unscrew the plywood top to get it out - that's when I found his missing jar of putty.

2) Little kids like bunk beds and will immediately try to fall out of them.

3) The 28RSDS is long enough that little kids can get running pretty fast going from one end to the other.

4) There are fewer electrical outlets in our 30 foot Outback than there were in our 25 foot Outback.

5) There's no way to get audio / video cables out of the "VCR" shelf in the TV cabinet to the television sitting right above the shelf unless you drill a hole in said cabinet. I guess you could bring them out the front, but wouldn't that look classy?

6) You may find an assortment of screws, nail strips, and other unidentifiable items anywhere inside the trailer.

We completed our first mod right away - putting on the electric tongue jack! Those crank things are such a pain! Lots of other mods coming up, but not all at once. The main ones are going to be the LCD television mount, heater vent covers, and the pleated shower door thingy. I may be wrong, but I didn't see any wheel wells under the bathroom, so why is there a step tub? That thing may be a goner.....

I'm beat, stinky, and happy as a kid on Christmas Day !!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went well bringing your new Outback home!
Great observations, they were quite entertaining to read








Better get busy, you've got just over 3 weeks to get all those mods done before the Zion rally









It looks like your floorplan is exactly the same as our 28krs, except for the garage area








Is your "vcr/dvd" shelf down low next to the kitchen drawers instead of up high by the upper cabinet?
If so, don't drill a hole in the top of the shelf...you can run your wires down from the lcd down the wall and have them enter a hole that you can cut right above the tv antenna plug (or in that general area) I can take pictures and show you how we did ours. Then I used a fabric chandelier cord cover and stuffed all the wiring into it and have it tucked right next to the window curtain. No wires anywhere to be seen









Just bring your mod supplies to Utah and we'll get you all set up









Congrats!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The step tub is standard issue and you are correct there is no wheel well under the tub. So you can convert to a full pan with little effort.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ahhhh, I think I know what you're talking about. I pulled out the middle kitchen drawer yesterday and saw the tangle of wires behind it. I guess I could make a hole at the level of the antenna connection, run the wires behind the drawers and bring them out through another hole at the level of the VCR shelf?

I bought some wire moulding at Best Buy that looks like it will work to hide the wires. Kinda like a surface mounted raceway. How did you get power up to the LCD and the VCR shelf? There's just one outlet next to the flip-up shelf. I might tap into it and add another outlet. I need to have a talk with Gilligan about his wiring techniques.....

Yes, pics would be a big help - thanks!



skippershe said:


> The step tub is standard issue and you are correct there is no wheel well under the tub. So you can convert to a full pan with little effort.


Whoo-hoo !!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

The dvd player is placed under the shelf in the little cubby. Sorry, I don't have a pic of that, but the power cord is one of the black ones plugged in, then the hookup cable runs up the cord cover to the lcd tv.
I was originally trying to find some kind of track cord hider, but couldn't find anything to accomodate 6 cords. It's a little hard to see, but I found an almond trim ring to finish off the hole where the cord cover and wires go through. It is a pain that there is only one outlet there. I usually just plug and unplug whatever I need at the time. I also have a 3 plug adapter which allows me to keep everything plugged in, plus an appliance like the coffee maker or toaster.

Hope this helps!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

skippershe said:


> The dvd player is placed under the shelf in the little cubby. Sorry, I don't have a pic of that, but the power cord is one of the black ones plugged in, then the hookup cable runs up the cord cover to the lcd tv.
> I was originally trying to find some kind of track cord hider, but couldn't find anything to accomodate 6 cords. It's a little hard to see, but I found an almond trim ring to finish off the hole where the cord cover and wires go through. It is a pain that there is only one outlet there. I usually just plug and unplug whatever I need at the time. I also have a 3 plug adapter which allows me to keep everything plugged in, plus an appliance like the coffee maker or toaster.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Great idea there Dawn! That looks awesome and makes a ton of sense. I just finished the LCD install but have not yet hidden the cables. Figured I would stare at them and come up with a solution later in the week while we are at Cape Hatteras. Looks like I can partake in a few more beverages now since you've already come up with the solution.

One quick question and I assume you sewed this yourself or had someone do it for you, but is the fabric seam sewn together or did you sew velcro at the seam for easy access?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Dawn. Just finished the LCD bracket and the television is mounted. I got a TV / DVD combo so I could do away with one piece of equipment. Still have the satellite box to put on the VCR shelf though. I have pretty good sized wire moulding to hide the wires, but I'm still not sure how many there will be. Guess it depends on what I do for another electrical outlet.

Off to Camping World!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> Great idea there Dawn! That looks awesome and makes a ton of sense. I just finished the LCD install but have not yet hidden the cables. Figured I would stare at them and come up with a solution later in the week while we are at Cape Hatteras. Looks like I can partake in a few more beverages now since you've already come up with the solution.
> 
> One quick question and I assume you sewed this yourself or had someone do it for you, but is the fabric seam sewn together or did you sew velcro at the seam for easy access?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,
I got mine off of ebay...here's a link to a current "Buy it Now" auction Chandelier Cord Cover You can choose your fabric color and custom size if needed. I believe ours is the same size as the ones she has listed (2" x 9'). If you have lots of cords, you might want her to make it 3" wide, but I managed to stuff about 6 cords in the 2" width. I did have to cut one hole for the tv power cord so it could exit to be plugged into the wall plug.


----------



## beasleys (Jun 8, 2007)

How exciting. My husband and I just bought the 28krs. We have three kids and a my mother-in-law that go with us everywhere. We leave on our trip on June 24 and we have it parked close to the house so it will be more handy to get it ready to go. The U shaped dinette will be awesome. All six of us will be able to fit around it to eat a meal. I just can't tell you how excited I am to be vacationing this way! Congrats and enjoy!


----------

